# Spurs derail Bucks' run, make return to .500



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> The San Antonio Spurs were finally able to take advantage of a big night from Tim Duncan. Duncan had 24 points and 12 rebounds and the Spurs halted the Milwaukee Bucks' three-game winning streak with a 112-98 victory Monday night, getting their second blow out in as many games after an unusually lackluster start to the season. Duncan could hardly be blamed while San Antonio was 4-6: the Spurs had been 0-4 when their All-Star forward scored 20 or more.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10421390/Spurs-112,-Bucks-98


----------

